# 2017 Cruze Premier, Hardwire radar detector to mirror



## SeanH77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey guys, just got a new Cruze, got a blend mount and wire tap, anyone know where to tap into? Car is fully loaded with every package....saw some other posts regarding this but not finding answers or pics.....map light seems like an option, anyone know what color wires or have pics? Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have an auto dimming mirror, you should have switched power at the mirror. You need to get the pinouts for the Gen II Cruzes from someone who has alldata or some other online repair manual. Once you have that, just insert the pins in the correct slots.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Old thread but here's the schematic for anyone looking in the future.

**FYI I have not tested this circuit on our cars but it's not uncommon for that circuit to do the following: energize with ignition on > de energize when starting car > energize once engine running.

This may be ok for some devices but others may not like it. Say a bluetooth device was powered off that. You connect then it power cycles real fast when starting car. Chances are you'll lose your connection and have to connect again.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> Old thread but here's the schematic for anyone looking in the future.
> 
> **FYI I have not tested this circuit on our cars but it's not uncommon for that circuit to do the following: energize with ignition on > de energize when starting car > energize once engine running.
> 
> This may be ok for some devices but others may not like it. Say a bluetooth device was powered off that. You connect then it power cycles real fast when starting car. Chances are you'll lose your connection and have to connect again.


Old thread, but I’m going to try this, as soon as I get some mirrortaps. I just ordered mirror taps for my C7. I already have the blendmount installed in that. And there are extensive videos on how to accomplish that. Interestingly enough, the VIOLET wire for power and black for ground, are the same taps on the C7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

CruzeTech said:


> firehawk618 said:
> 
> 
> > Old thread but here's the schematic for anyone looking in the future.
> ...


GM likes to use the same circuit #s and colors across as many vehicles as possible.


----------

